# Know of any cheap charters?



## serpa4 (Aug 2, 2015)

I did a L440 (2005) couple years ago. Had a great time from Fort Lauderdale to Bahamas couple years ago. However, it was 6K for 7 days. I split it with my buddy. However, I'm considering it again, but just my wife and I. Anyone know of a cheap cat charter anywhere in the US. I live in New Mexico, but willing to go to either coast. Would be nice to find a week or more for 2 to 3k max. Obviously not going to need a 44ft cat, but definitely a cat non the less.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Bareboat pricing for cats is becoming breathtaking, IMO. No doubt, it's due to the amount of people one can comfortably pack onboard and the similarity to a floating condo. When I Cat says it sleeps 8, it sleeps 8 comfortably. Monos are like tent sizing, they always sleep half their rating comfortably. 

My point is, a Cat is going to be overkill and expensive for just two, since it's priced assuming many more will be aboard. Monos can be much more affordable. We're chartering a 51ft mono this winter and it will hold 6 comfortably (3 couples and I never count sleeping in the salon). We'll only have 4 aboard, with the third stateroom for storage. Still, way less expensive than a Cat.


----------



## flee27 (Jan 16, 2018)

I would love to find what your looking for in a chartering cat. I don't think it will happen. I have not seen a cat for less than basically $1000 per day.


----------



## Brian Von Herzen (Jan 17, 2019)

cheap charters in Belize in the summer- if you do a last minute charter, it is off season and you can tell no hurricanes are coming. just watch the bommies! best to sail with full sun...


----------



## jephotog (Feb 25, 2002)

I have found cheap charters in S. Fla and the Keys. But they were on cheap boats. If you want to be able to afford a boat with just you and your wife, some places have boats like Catalina 30s for rent in the keys, I think I saw a 34 foot available also. If you want to show your wife a newer 40 foot boat it will cost you. You can also rent a boat in the off season to save money. But do you want to charter a boat in the off season, with either too hot, no wind or hurricane season.


----------



## boatsurgeon (Dec 6, 2018)

serpa4 said:


> I did a L440 (2005) couple years ago. Had a great time from Fort Lauderdale to Bahamas couple years ago. However, it was 6K for 7 days. I split it with my buddy. However, I'm considering it again, but just my wife and I. Anyone know of a cheap cat charter anywhere in the US. I live in New Mexico, but willing to go to either coast. Would be nice to find a week or more for 2 to 3k max. Obviously not going to need a 44ft cat, but definitely a cat non the less.


Seriously?

Check the boat yards in St. Thomas or St. Martin.

Does it matter if there is a couple other boats on top of it?


----------

